# Winter Storm Nemo



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

3-4'' an hour . Wondering where NEMO came from ? NorEaster? :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tried to think of an acronym for Nemo..can't do it...


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

they're really ramping this thing up . it hasnt even coagulated yet . id hate to be a meteorologist now .:laughing:


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Spool it up;1588897 said:


> 3-4'' an hour . Wondering where NEMO came from ? NorEaster? :laughing:


3"-4" an hour is really going to fun with commercial lots that take almost an hour to do!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

this ought to stimulate the ne economy a bit . id start by stacking plow hoses , rams ,fittings , oil , eggs bacon milk


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

wilsonsground;1588907 said:


> 3"-4" an hour is really going to fun with commercial lots that take almost an hour to do!


These storms are the ones that separate the men from the boys . You know , all them posers with 2 trucks covering 10 acres and limited resources .

Stand back , and wait for the phone calls , have contracts in hand with a new pen . This is where we have them by the footballs:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1588897 said:


> 3-4'' an hour . Wondering where NEMO came from ? NorEaster? :laughing:


Disney Thumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1588927 said:


> Disney Thumbs Up


i can see them now , pacing around the room . oh shoot , i better get a good lawyer first . you know theyre not bonded .

Thats exactly what happened here in Philly 2009-11 winters . Hand over fisting thousands on posers with 1 truck who beat our numbers by thousands .

It happened again with the Osama administration economy . The dollar turned into the bargaining chip , not the experience , references , equipment , insurance and so on .

They'll all be caught with their pants down sucking their thumbs .:laughing:


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

the hype is wicked eh. gives them somthing to put in the news. Big numbers being tossed around on air I'd say we'll end up with 4-6inches. The wind and cold will be the story of the day.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

peterng;1588942 said:


> the hype is wicked eh. gives them somthing to put in the news. Big numbers being tossed around on air I'd say we'll end up with 4-6inches. The wind and cold will be the story of the day.


the posers and seasonals are hoping that too . :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This storm is only going to last about 10 hrs ,easy run,with 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Spool it up;1588920 said:


> These storms are the ones that separate the men from the boys . You know , all them posers with 2 trucks covering 10 acres and limited resources .
> 
> Stand back , and wait for the phone calls , have contracts in hand with a new pen . This is where we have them by the footballs:laughing:


I don't even have time for new accounts if we really get what they're saying for my area. Went through both trucks today. Let's have a good ride boys!!payup


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

you have a positive attitude Grandy . I always think of the worst . Im thinking how many trucks will go down and who gets caught sleeping behind the dumpsters by the loading dock .

And how much coffee is spilled on my seat :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

2006Sierra1500;1588901 said:


> Tried to think of an acronym for Nemo..can't do it...


*N*obody
*E*xpects
*M*ore than
*O*ne inch


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1588988 said:


> *N*obody
> *E*xpects
> *M*ore than
> *O*ne inch


good one .


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just another fish storm...


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

North
East
Monster
On the loose


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

JTVLandscaping;1588988 said:


> *N*obody
> *E*xpects
> *M*ore than
> *O*ne inch


Or the headlines the day after the storm.

North

East

Misses

Out


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

*N*ever
*E*ntrust
*M*eteorologists,
*O*kay?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking forward to making some bank. Who knows, might even need to go get # 7....I can weld up a mount for my 9' straight blade Fisher on the old girl..No stopping # 7..


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*urgent - winter weather message
national weather service taunton ma
1012 pm est wed feb 6 2013

...a potential historic winter storm and blizzard is expected to
drop 1 to 2 feet of snow across much of the region friday into
saturday...

Maz002>004-008>012-026-nhz011-012-015-071115-
/o.con.kbox.ws.a.0002.130208t1200z-130209t1800z/
western franklin ma-eastern franklin ma-northern worcester ma-
western hampshire ma-western hampden ma-eastern hampshire ma-
eastern hampden ma-southern worcester ma-northern middlesex ma-
cheshire nh-eastern hillsborough nh-
western and central hillsborough nh-
including the cities of...charlemont...greenfield...orange...
Barre...fitchburg...chesterfield...blandford...amherst...
Northampton...springfield...milford...worcester...ayer...
Jaffrey...keene...manchester...nashua...peterborough...weare
1012 pm est wed feb 6 2013

...winter storm watch remains in effect from friday morning
through saturday afternoon...

* locations...southern new hampshire as well as western and
central massachusetts.

* hazard types...heavy snow.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 12 to 24 inches.

* timing...light snow will develop friday morning. The snow will
increase in areal coverage friday afternoon...with the
heaviest occurring friday night into saturday morning.

* impacts...heavy snow and gusty winds will bring the potential
for near blizzard conditions. The worst of the storm will be
friday night into saturday morning. Snowfall rates of 2 to 3
inches per hour possible. Travel may become nearly impossible
with blowing and drifting snow.

* winds...north 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 45 mph.

* visibilities...one quarter mile or less at times.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch is issued for the potential of accumulating
snow of 6 or more inches in a 12 hour period...or 8 or more
inches in a 24 hour period. Anyone traveling in the next 24 to
36 hours should monitor later forecasts and be prepared to modify
travel plans should winter weather develop.

&&*


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1588999 said:


> Just another fish storm...


The National Weather Service in Upton NY is calling for snow & ice accumulations of 12 to 24 millimeters! Lol!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's tracking more west than they thought, euro model calling for more snow than before...looking like a true monster....


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Good luck out there guys


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1589074 said:


> Looking forward to making some bank. Who knows, might even need to go get # 7....I can weld up a mount for my 9' straight blade Fisher on the old girl..No stopping # 7..


need pics.........


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

quigleysiding;1589262 said:


> need pics.........


 ok. here goes


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Spool it up;1589268 said:


> ok. here goes


Missed a spot


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1589276 said:


> Missed a spot


 jt , i just had to . :laughing:


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Weather.com calling for about 12" between 1pm Fri. and 1pm Sat. for me.  They are usually pretty close. Love all the hype, we need these big ones at the beginning of the season to get everyone on board. 

I do all residential driveways and Saturday will be the "can you do my driveway" phone call day. Yes sir, when I am done with my regular customers and double the price!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

peterng;1588942 said:


> the hype is wicked eh. gives them somthing to put in the news. Big numbers being tossed around on air I'd say we'll end up with 4-6inches. The wind and cold will be the story of the day.


Big Numbers = Panic = Panic Spending........even on-line.


----------



## BDEZ (Sep 20, 2012)

before and after pics would be great 
becareful keep the rubber side down


----------



## cheffy (Dec 15, 2009)

Good luck ! make some bank ! And keep a good eye on your trucks and equipment when the wind picks up ! Just had a 20" storm here in Wisconsin in December . The worst part of that was the 3 days in the truck with 4 hours sleep, but the adrelin ? rush is incredible.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

I just put v chains on my 3/4 ton Silverado. I have 800 lbs for ballast but I am not risking it.I have the 1/4 mile driveway from Hell. Nobody would take my drive on their account. Last February I had to find a guy with a Bobcat to come out and make some room for me.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Nemo
Nationals
Expect
More
Out of you


----------



## djlunchbox (Jan 13, 2011)

ok , that does it. I'm switching to brine next year. 300.00+ to fill the vbox this go around, and that will get me 1 app on my 3 commercials if I go light. thank god I charged extra this year for salt pre apps. It's looking like I will have to break into my stockpile of 10 lb bags I bought on closeout, LOL.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

quigleysiding;1589262 said:


> need pics.........


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

After all these years, I finally got nervous enough to upgrade pre-storm...

Gave it some custom graphics


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm getting this much snow.









Ya,but you only got this much!


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

yep I'm in the 24+ club area.So I will plow this afternoon late tonight. With no visability no way amI plowing at 2am and going into a ditch . Digging out with theTractor tommorow sounds like the way to go,. unless I go nutty and make one quick pass at it downhill and stay away from the ditch but with a straight blade it's not the best idea.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I could use some cash!!!


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody need help with NEMO? I got trucks and trucks on trailers ready to roll, we just need some confirmation of work... Could be there by midnight... Which if this things does what they are saying would not be to late for the majority of the work... 614-315-1058


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Somebody is gonna need help if you get 2' the, Ohio pushers willing to travel


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry guys...I HAD TO!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Finding Nemo....has a new meaning now?!?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope everyone is doing ok in this...taking my "self-mandated" 20 minute brain break, whiteout here!


----------



## djlunchbox (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got in to recharge for a few hours. The town plows were nowhere to be seen, got onto my street and buried my 06 2500 right up to the door jams. Had to call my other truck over to plow me out. Heading back out in a few hours to do battle again. No resi's are getting done till tomorrow late morning. Im taking pics when i can for the folks elsewhere. This is the biggest storm i have worked. Thank god for skidsteers :laughing:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

This blows I'm gonna rename this storm

We don't nemo snow

It's coming down light but it's still coming down now it's a ice rink with a little snow on top wtf


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Officially unplowable snow here in central CT. Managed to get all 3 trucks stuck multiple times tonight. I'm at the complete mercy of my buddy with his pay loader once the roads are clear. This is ridiculous!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed. For entertainment good luck fellas


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I was in at 3 pm yesterday and done at 8 am, that's just how you handle nemo,

It never stopped snowing till 7am and we did a fast clean up because I kept up with it


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

djlunchbox;1591699 said:


> I just got in to recharge for a few hours. The town plows were nowhere to be seen, got onto my street and buried my 06 2500 right up to the door jams.
> 
> I have read this in multiple threads..is because of white out or another reason?


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

This was by far the worst ever and snow is still falling here. I plowed last night around 9pm blowing so hard I could see 6' ahead. Hit it again this am and I think last night was a waste of time. I had to lower the plow enough to clear the chassis height and plow up hill on my narrow drive with curves. Plowed down and even with the chains and ballast rear tires were spinning chains. Next pass might be with a tractor.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

xtreem3d;1591854 said:


> djlunchbox;1591699 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got in to recharge for a few hours. The town plows were nowhere to be seen, got onto my street and buried my 06 2500 right up to the door jams.
> ...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Good luck to you guys. I never understand why people love these huge storms, there usually more snow then trucks can handle.

We just finished a 15" snowfall and that was bad enough.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

They are naive lol, the money you make is spent on repairs and it just will mentally beat you down like there is no end in sight,

My loader sucks in 9"s of snow , it gets old fast IMO


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

We got a good foot, nothing crazy. Did two rounds on 48 residential drives. & hours last night and 8 this morning. Sounds bad in CT and Mass.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

3 hours yesterday with the tractor to move snow from 1/4 mile driveway and clean out top of our road to find the mailboxes ect but all is well that ends well


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

cet;1592117 said:


> Good luck to you guys. I never understand why people love these huge storms, there usually more snow then trucks can handle.
> 
> We just finished a 15" snowfall and that was bad enough.


The only way to handle a storm of this magnitude is to make multiple rounds. If you try and plow one foot of snow in one shot you will certainly be beating on your truck and equipment and it won't be efficient. We did 2 rounds of the commercial lots & managed just fine without any breakdowns.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I wanted to do two or 3 passes but I the travel was so bad I couldn't. The vmode was crucial for me, I had to plow a road to get into some driveways, hit a 7 foot drift. Thank god this was powder I was pushin 30+ inches. Next year I'm buying 6ft snow stakes


----------



## Jplowing (Feb 13, 2013)

If you guys ever need help contact us detroit boys we have alot of equipment!!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Jplowing;1596192 said:


> If you guys ever need help contact us detroit boys we have alot of equipment!!


as the man says ...if the price is right is right


----------

